# Amplified Creme, Amplified, Lustre, Glaze, Frost, Stain, Sheer, Matte



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 11, 2006)

Amplified Creme, Amplified, Lustre, Glaze, Frost, Stain, Sheer, Matte

whats are the differences?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 12, 2006)

yess please inform us!

Which has alot of glitter to it? Which has a nice shimmer? Which is just a really nice simple texture?


----------



## talk2mesun (Feb 12, 2006)

I dunno if yall have already seen this or not, but in case you haven't, MAC's website explains it as:

LIPSTICK FINISHES

AMPLIFIED CRÈME
Ultra-creamy. Quietly shiny. Colour-packed! Hi-res: hi-impact.

FROST
Excellent colour payoff with medium to high frosted shimmer-and-shine finish.

GLAZE
Low-colour impact with sheen-style finish. Glazes the lips, makes them shine!

LIP TREATMENT
Colour-free. Texture-free. Provides natural healthy-looking lips.

LUSTRE
Demi-sheer with wet-look lustre finish. Very slick. Makes lips look soft, smooth, ultra-moist.

MATTE
Pigment rich with intense colour pay-off. No-shine, all matte finish.

SATIN
Colour-rich. Soft satin, semi-matte finish. Conditions while adding intense colour.

SHEER
Colour-light with sheer, near-translucent, naturally-tinted finish.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 12, 2006)

here's a good thread in martygreene's own words:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25461


----------

